# Deactivated after one week with no prior warning for late deliveries



## 5000watts (Nov 29, 2017)

I registered for Flex almost a year ago for the Baltimore area and ended up accepting one four hour block back in March for Prime Now. I made all of my deliveries on time except for one that scanned a minute late, but that was because my phone froze and rebooted by itself before I could scan it as arrived, and I called customer service immediately. I never received any negative notice from Amazon about it, so I assumed that my call to customer service took care of it. Since then, I didn't accept any blocks because for the once in a blue moon chance a block appeared, it would be something that was starting within the next 30 minutes while I was at my day job well over an hour away.

Fast forward to the end of October, a bunch of blocks started coming out, and I ended up getting four blocks over the course of a week, with three of them starting late in the evening and ending around 9:30-10:00pm. The same day I did my last block, I got my first weekly e-mail covering my first three blocks stating that I delivered all 118 packages I was given, and I had an 89% on time delivery rate due to the packages I delivered after 9pm even though my blocks started around 6:30-7pm. Two days later, I got am e-mail stating "Our records indicate that you have consistently had more late deliveries compared to the average for deliveries under similar circumstances. As a result of this consistent issue, we are ending our agreement with you." 

I appealed the termination with details about blocks starting late in the evening, and about 12 days later they sent a follow-up e-mail stating "We reviewed the information you provided and will not be reinstating your access to the Amazon Flex program." I sent a followup e-mail asking for my pay records, since I can no longer see the information being that I am locked out of the app (I would have took screenshots if I knew this would happen), and detailed incident reports leading to my termination. That was over two weeks ago and I have not received a response.

I'm not the kind of person to make excuses, but reading other posts, people that were constantly late, or missed blocks, or other violations would get warning e-mails before being terminated, so I thought it was odd I was terminated so quickly with no warning over an issue I had little control over. I'm just wondering how common it is to be deactivated like that outside of obvious fraud being involved.


----------



## Benzri (Sep 24, 2015)

Of all amazon intitiatives, amazon flex is handled by their most incompetent managers in seattle, its a complete cluster**** of a program with computer automated support that scans your emails, throws out the ones it doesnt like with canned responses, employees in india who have no clue how it works, dumbass warehouse managers, look for a new job man not even worth it


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

5000watts said:


> I registered for Flex almost a year ago for the Baltimore area and ended up accepting one four hour block back in March for Prime Now. I made all of my deliveries on time except for one that scanned a minute late, but that was because my phone froze and rebooted by itself before I could scan it as arrived, and I called customer service immediately. I never received any negative notice from Amazon about it, so I assumed that my call to customer service took care of it. Since then, I didn't accept any blocks because for the once in a blue moon chance a block appeared, it would be something that was starting within the next 30 minutes while I was at my day job well over an hour away.
> 
> Fast forward to the end of October, a bunch of blocks started coming out, and I ended up getting four blocks over the course of a week, with three of them starting late in the evening and ending around 9:30-10:00pm. The same day I did my last block, I got my first weekly e-mail covering my first three blocks stating that I delivered all 118 packages I was given, and I had an 89% on time delivery rate due to the packages I delivered after 9pm even though my blocks started around 6:30-7pm. Two days later, I got am e-mail stating "Our records indicate that you have consistently had more late deliveries compared to the average for deliveries under similar circumstances. As a result of this consistent issue, we are ending our agreement with you."
> 
> ...


Sorry dude. PN does not ding you for delivering past 9. You only get dinged for delivering past the time frame for that route. If you had a 6:30, the latest delivery time would have been 8PM (or earlier for a 1hr order). If it was a 3.5 hr block, that means deliver and get back for the 8-10 block. Not deliver your 4 stops, eat dinner, deliver 2 more stops, and go home.
I have had 5 late deliveries in 19 months with over 3000 stops . One was my fault, one was partially my fault (marked delivered at 8PM, needed to be by 7:59:59), and the other 3 were already late when I picked them up. You had 4 or 5 in THREE blocks!


----------



## 5000watts (Nov 29, 2017)

UberPasco said:


> Sorry dude. PN does not ding you for delivering past 9. You only get dinged for delivering past the time frame for that route. If you had a 6:30, the latest delivery time would have been 8PM (or earlier for a 1hr order). If it was a 3.5 hr block, that means deliver and get back for the 8-10 block. Not deliver your 4 stops, eat dinner, deliver 2 more stops, and go home.
> I have had 5 late deliveries in 19 months with over 3000 stops . One was my fault, one was partially my fault (marked delivered at 8PM, needed to be by 7:59:59), and the other 3 were already late when I picked them up. You had 4 or 5 in THREE blocks!


The four blocks I had before being terminated weren't PN blocks. The only PN block I got was the one I got in March, and the four blocks I had before being terminated were Flex blocks that didn't require one or two hour delivery.


----------



## jade88 (Oct 6, 2016)

5000watts said:


> The four blocks I had before being terminated weren't PN blocks. The only PN block I got was the one I got in March, and the four blocks I had before being terminated were Flex blocks that didn't require one or two hour delivery.


So you were at a warehouse that had both options?


----------



## 5000watts (Nov 29, 2017)

jade88 said:


> So you were at a warehouse that had both options?


No, the PN offer came because they were short on drivers that day and was at a different warehouse than the one I picked up the Flex orders.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Sux you got canned. But that's a large reason why many refuse night deliveries.


----------



## dantiv (Mar 1, 2017)

Woohaa said:


> Sux you got canned. But that's a large reason why many refuse night deliveries.


Every single time I accepted a night delivery it always was a pain the butt. It's dark, addresses are spread out and for me the addresses were always to weird locations with access problems, and plenty of angry dogs yapping. I stopped the night blocks a long time ago.


----------

